# bro science VS real science



## over9cc (Aug 10, 2014)

which do you prefer/follow? only in terms of training, not dieting! 
basically frequency or volume when it comes to BB.
looking for responses concerning gear users. i feel that "real" science will serve nattys better.


----------



## bvs (Aug 10, 2014)

neither, its all about experimenting and seeing what works for the induvidual


----------



## Yaya (Aug 10, 2014)

I like both 

Real science and bro science 

Personally I like my science


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 10, 2014)

Bro science is usually spun off of real science.. really just uneducated people thinking they are experts.... it happens like this:


1 - Uneducated people read a scientific study, take the results out of context, and formulate some half-cocked dipshit-fuccked BB principal

2 - Uneducated people attribute results A, B, & C to training/diet principals 1, 2, & 3 - in reality it was bc they were also doing X, Y, & Z


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 10, 2014)

The fact that you've become a member of board point towards your interested in learning from those who have already done the things you're researching.

By that very design you are gong to be getting Bro Science.

Although its true that each person responds differently there are definitely time tested proven methods that are universally true for us all.

The key is #1 understanding the science and #2 then learning from those who have experience followed by #3 learning from your own experiences and finally #4 sharing that knowledge you have gained here so other who follow you may benefit in the safest way possible.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 10, 2014)

I prefer personal exp;
which can essentially be a combination of both;
There for I cannot vote bcuz im not registered.....


----------



## stonetag (Aug 11, 2014)

Real bro science carries weight, in other words, real world experience.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 11, 2014)

Honestly, it takes neither.

You have 3 variables-gear, training, diet.

Take sufficient gear, train sufficiently and with enough frequency to cause skeletal tissue damage on a regular basis, and maintain a calorie deficit or surplus long enough to reach specific goals.

This does not require any science whatsoever, just common sense.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 11, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Take sufficient gear, train sufficiently and with enough frequency to cause skeletal tissue damage on a regular basis, and maintain a calorie deficit or surplus long enough to reach specific goals.
> 
> This does not require any science whatsoever, just common sense.




How often do you pin test-e? what are the side effects? what is aromatization? why do you take an aromatase inhibitor? why would you take HCG? how long do you wait until you start clomid? what about clomid when running deca? why would you take clomid? how do you calculate your maintenance calories? how many grams of protein do you eat? what is the minimal amount of fat you should eat? 


You are telling me the answer to those questions are common sense?...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2014)

I was called the brofessor long before Dom Mazzetti lifted...

There is nothing wrong with tried and true methods. It doesn't mean you MUST follow them though.  If I do a, b, c and get the result I want and studies say do x, y, z I am not likely to change course.

As far as drug use goes though, some evidence based research is always nice to back up my ideas.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> How often do you pin test-e? what are the side effects? what is aromatization? why do you take an aromatase inhibitor? why would you take HCG? how long do you wait until you start clomid? what about clomid when running deca? why would you take clomid? how do you calculate your maintenance calories? how many grams of protein do you eat? what is the minimal amount of fat you should eat?
> 
> 
> You are telling me the answer to those questions are common sense?...



What's funny is you are talking to the biggest geek on the board...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2014)

I use the experience of certain users i trust.Now I use my own experiences plus my bros


----------



## Paolos (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm ok with either as long as they work and can be explained in my simple mind. I struggle with the people that make calims based urban legend
and never did it, did it properly or witnessed it first hand (i.e. my training partner did and documented X, Y & Z and it worked).

Lets face it how many fantastic ideas were researched, engineered and built (science) just to find out it did not work well in the feild.
Then the feild testers figured out how to tweak the design and make it work well (Bro science for lack of a better word). 

Just my thoughts


----------



## shenky (Oct 15, 2014)

edited my post


----------

